# Skipper's Adventures - Week 20 Waterskiing Excitement



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 20

Waterskiing Excitement!


​*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Your Skipper is just showing off now :laughing:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

"How cool is that?Would you go out with me?" -Lina


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...Even though it appears special agent Skip may be enjoying some recreation time, it is just not true. Our favorite adventurer is actually in training in his spare time for the next summer Olympics....go team USA....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Skipper is so cool, calm and collected while waterskiing, he is in complete control! 
He must have a very strong beak to be able to hold himself so well!


----------



## babyjunior (Jul 8, 2014)

LOL skipper is adorable


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

The great adventures of Skipper  What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey! So cute and super talented!
Yes skipper wasn't around when I was last on TB! Bless! Nice to meet ya skipper!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Impeckable said:



Your Skipper is just showing off now :laughing:

Click to expand...

  He is a bit of a ham, isn't he?



despoinaki said:



"How cool is that?Would you go out with me?" -Lina

Click to expand...

 Lina, I'd be honored to escort you out one fine evening. Thank you for the invitation!



jonah said:



Awesome...Even though it appears special agent Skip may be enjoying some recreation time, it is just not true. Our favorite adventurer is actually in training in his spare time for the next summer Olympics....go team USA....

Click to expand...

 Randy, You are so right -- our guy just never seems to slow down. 



aluz said:



Wow, Skipper is so cool, calm and collected while waterskiing, he is in complete control! 
He must have a very strong beak to be able to hold himself so well! 

Click to expand...

 Skipper works out regularly as he never knows what may be required of him next. 



babyjunior said:



LOL skipper is adorable

Click to expand...

 Thank you.



kwatson said:



The great adventures of Skipper  What a handsome boy!!

Click to expand...

 :wave: Thanks, Kim!



Sammiejw said:



Hey! So cute and super talented!
Yes skipper wasn't around when I was last on TB! Bless! Nice to meet ya skipper!

Click to expand...

 Sammie, Skipper has become quite a character and if you look back through some of the budgie pictures you'll see he's been engaging in "adventures" for quite some time now. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Skipper your adventures are getting to be so much fun. Indi wants to no can he join you on your Adventure next time.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I did not know birdies could do that lol


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*That Skipper is too cute. You always make such nice background pics to compliment his coloring! *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well what impresses me is he is just flying through that water and not a feather out of place:S And Budget has asked me to request an autographed picture of his hero so he can place it in his cage as a back drop!:budgie:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Hay Faery Bee, Skipper sure is setting a big example for Scooter!!!!

And Look at Scooter on his first date already. Next we know they will be competing for the same girl's favors like the knights of old wearing a ladys token. Great work, Deb,

Blessings, Jo A:budge:nn


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Wow Skipper your adventures are getting to be so much fun.

Click to expand...

 Skipper definitely enjoys his adventures, Lyn. 



kcladyz said:



I did not know birdies could do that lol

Click to expand...

 Skipper is quite an exceptionally talented budgie. :laughing:



NanaLucy129 said:



That Skipper is too cute. You always make such nice background pics to compliment his coloring! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you. :hug:



Pretty boy said:



Well what impresses me is he is just flying through that water and not a feather out of place:S And Budget has asked me to request an autographed picture of his hero so he can place it in his cage as a back drop!:budgie:

Click to expand...

 Skipper will be more than happy to provide an autographed picture for Budget. He asked if Budget will send him a Private Message letting him know what type of picture he'd like to have. 



Jo Ann said:



Hay Faery Bee, Skipper sure is setting a big example for Scooter!!!!

And Look at Scooter on his first date already. Next we know they will be competing for the same girl's favors like the knights of old wearing a ladys token. Great work, Deb,

Blessings, Jo A:budge:nn

Click to expand...

​
Thank you, Jo Ann! Scooter hasn't become competitive with regard to Skipper (yet)... 
We'll see how things shape up between the two of them over time. 
Right now, Scooter still seems to idolize Skipper. *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*That looks fun and refreshing!  Nice to see him getting out and enjoying the summer weather! *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Heh heh, I've been waiting for this week's instalment.

He's such a little show-off that Skipper. Is there nothing he cannot do? I can see why Scooter idolises him.

P.S. Scooter's first date photo is too cute, although it appears he's worried there is not much food left for him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



That looks fun and refreshing!  Nice to see him getting out and enjoying the summer weather! 

Click to expand...

Skipper loves water sports, Miranda!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Heh heh, I've been waiting for this week's instalment.

He's such a little show-off that Skipper. Is there nothing he cannot do? I can see why Scooter idolises him.

P.S. Scooter's first date photo is too cute, although it appears he's worried there is not much food left for him 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Madonna 
I'm not sure if Scooter was worried about the amount of food or just in awe of his date. *


----------

